# Sprint Htc Evo 4G/supersonic Shipped Roms



## Karl (Sep 13, 2011)

These will bring your phone back to stock/shipped condition

(BEWARE YOU WILL LOSE ROOT )

RUU_SuperSonic_GB_Sprint_WWE_4.53.651.1_Radio_2.15 .00.0808_NV_2.15_release_209995_signed
http://www.fileserve.com/file/TzDP8Je
http://www.filesonic...file/1893573794
MD5 Checksum: 3770977C6549E810743EF963FE15D2B2
SHA-1 Checksum: 459F8A58C0A039531FEADD412353428C8939306C

PC36IMG_SuperSonic_GB_Sprint_WWE_4.53.651.1_Radio_ 2.15.00.0808_NV_2.15_release_209995_signed
http://www.fileserve.com/file/nEZX7G4
http://www.filesonic...file/1893573824
MD5 Checksum: 669C4F38A95EA40409CB2CB0DDDE5463
SHA-1 Checksum: F893B22B70ECE61B7FDF4F4130AE93D4049FDE0D

RUU_SuperSonic_GB_Sprint_WWE_4.24.651.1_Radio_2.15 .00.05.02_NV_2.15_release_199233_signed
http://www.filesonic...file/2562708634
http://www.fileserve.com/file/VbyJKK8
MD5 Checksum: C66B25862AFB0B4183DC70C6BB8C4F62
SHA-1 Checksum: DE4C93D2F31B65F1DD1411BBD35956002505BCD5

PC36IMG_SuperSonic_GB_Sprint_WWE_4.24.651.1_Radio_ 2.15.00.05.02_NV_2.15_release_199233_signed
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VSFLE9CD
http://www.fileserve.com/file/3rVYVfd
MD5 Checksum: 621DCC2F866EC4DDB548AC9466C1D356
SHA-1 Checksum: 960EBC5F96D8DF805BD5D1A472BDCAED1E407034

RUU_SuperSonic_S_Sprint_WWE_3.70.651.1_Radio_2.15. 00.11.19_NV_1.90_release_161482_signed.exe (209.38 MB)
http://www.filesonic...file/2560564234
http://www.fileserve.com/file/PckGRqz
MD5 Checksum: 01F712C0BEA8AE6EB42EBB2F8017592C
SHA-1 Checksum: F546B6FE4FFA276FF2ADC167961C2F7A29654D16

PC36IMG_SuperSonic_S_Sprint_WWE_3.70.651.1_Radio_2 .15.00.11.19_NV_1.90_release_161482_signed.zip (202.01 MB)
http://www.filesonic...file/2560160134
MD5 Checksum: 7056D42812AA5DF03FCC8DDDC2B64E85
SHA-1 Checksum: F3725824147B54F4ED917CB025FB5F693B17782B

RUU_SuperSonic_S_Sprint_WWE_3.30.651.3_Radio_2.15. 00.09.01_NV_1.77_003_release_157088_signed.exe (193.1 MB)
http://www.filesonic...file/2560564224
http://www.fileserve.com/file/T4t4PZb
MD5 Checksum: 49C8194D3735D43933583AABF546DBA7
SHA-1 Checksum: 197362FD5EF9A90FD6269FA5B9A6819EB859D4E7

PC36IMG_SuperSonic_S_Sprint_WWE_3.30.651.3_Radio_2 .15. 00.09.01_NV_1.77_003_release_157088-signed.zip (185.29 MB)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1Q8HDT3Q
MD5 Checksum: 145B794D0C634BDA7293C1612A5915F1
SHA-1 Checksum: 61A4DEC70FFC177C189E23CCC77585DFFABCB7D3

RUU_SuperSonic_S_Sprint_WWE_3.30.651.2_Radio_2.15. 00.09.01_NV_1.77_003_release_154209_signed.exe (193.48 MB) "Leaked"
http://www.filesonic...file/2560564214
http://www.fileserve.com/file/z6kZSuE
MD5 Checksum: 58D428A2F58CF145F53E9216CE642EFA
SHA-1 Checksum: F79F654F4E26116B76C74A030CF498EE559EAAE2

PC36IMG_SuperSonic_S_Sprint_WWE_3.30.651.2_Radio_2 .15.00.09.01_NV_1.77_003_release_154209-signed.zip (185.29 MB)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WE8RFJSF
MD5 Checksum: 91EBA37A0BDD2FA9FF8D5FCCA5EBB921
SHA-1 Checksum: ECCCC5D34A28226AF7FEE191B2313FEFC3C9BC06

RUU_SuperSonic_S_Sprint_WWE_3.29.651.5_Radio_2.15. 00.09.01_NV_1.77_CNV_release_150224_signed.exe (192.95 MB)
http://www.filesonic...file/2560564204
http://www.fileserve.com/file/W6xaGE8
MD5 Checksum: 7133C2B412A1F4ED690A5823E53B028B
SHA-1 Checksum: E786B8CAE4A349040F28486AAE1737F748AAB61E

PC36IMG_SuperSonic_S_Sprint_WWE_3.29.651.5_Radio_2 .15.00.09.01_NV_1.77_CNV_release_150224-signed.zip (185.24 MB)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CCNDGBAD
MD5 Checksum: 3C9C7FC66EA23A0E8AD95209A448A363
SHA-1 Checksum: 03759F99C7D92527BBE719CA6F838643BFC957DA

RUU_SuperSonic_S_Sprint_WWE_3.26.651.6_Radio_2.15. 00.07.28_NV_1.71_003_release_147044_signed.exe (192.81 MB)
http://www.filesonic...file/2556165024
http://www.fileserve.com/file/MMtRakr
MD5 Checksum: C6B5270CE0A705D6271FED6EE612E05A
SHA-1 Checksum: 2A4D5BBFED4D0323A7613A730E49559CF0BA8138

PC36IMG_SuperSonic_S_Sprint_WWE_3.26.651.6_Radio_2 .15.00.07.28_NV_1.71_003_release_147044-signed.zip (185 MB)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=APOJBTG0
MD5 Checksum: 75B6B332062FE32E8B46C2031C662C40
SHA-1 Checksum: F83DE2B8381DC23B3F2D2CD7F61B56D0F91DBBCA

RUU_SuperSonic_S_Sprint_WWE_3.26.651.6_Radio_2.15. 00.07.28_NV_1.40_release_140444_signed.exe (193.19 MB)
http://www.filesonic...file/2556164994
MD5 Checksum: 88233C105736B9765C5FE7D063A4B11E
SHA-1 Checksum: 2D29E848926D4031B2751B0231AA10280FBDAABE

PC36IMG_SuperSonic_S_Sprint_WWE_3.26.651.6_Radio_2 .15.00.07.28_NV_1.40_release_140444-signed.zip (184.99 MB)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VNJCK9S6
MD5 Checksum: 785F59DCD381338E9D785F7DFDF31F8B
SHA-1 Checksum: 753B1D9EEFCF63851F47036F66348E03969F1A3A

RUU_Supersonic_1.47.651.1_Radio_2.05.00.06.10_rele ase_CL195459.exe (175.78 MB)
http://www.filesonic...file/2556164954
MD5 Checksum: DC07809F238115EC1673111C7700D534
SHA-1 Checksum: 641E7B3BBD3644909E02BDA320D387E86A795810

PC36IMG_Supersonic_1.47.651.1_Radio_2.05.00.06.10_ release_CL195459-signed.zip (167.39 MB)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TW0NHKT0
MD5 Checksum: 2D4FF31D926C61D44D595F5DCEE919C8
SHA-1 Checksum: 238E96D28C34559B7F15191CC860AF6C3FF9FA1D

RUU_Supersonic_1.32.651.6_Radio_1.39.00.05.31_rele ase_171253_signed.exe (174.07 MB)
http://www.filesonic...file/2556164904
MD5 Checksum: 8D06E5642B2CAD92882334EA0141191A
SHA-1 Checksum: 74F4801590FD89F809957D0E85AF44B72FDA3F7C

PC36IMG_Supersonic_1.32.651.6_Radio_1.39.00.05.31_ release_171253-signed.zip (167.23 MB)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=76CISAX0
MD5 Checksum: B597D870752A729655F02097266F47BF
SHA-1 Checksum: 887BD9990A81E27D2B4248F5F93C5E19B627A33B

RUU_Supersonic_1.32.651.1_Radio_1.39.00.04.26_rele ase_171253.exe (174.38 MB)
http://www.filesonic...file/2556164844
MD5 Checksum: 26DCB19A186128E46F6D52A29CCCD7CC
SHA-1 Checksum: BC92FEADA06CFF45F1697ECA1B434FB3CB1D6F89

PC36IMG_Supersonic_1.32.651.1_Radio_1.39.00.04.26_ release_171253-signed.zip (167.53 MB)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M8IONNZL
MD5 Checksum: B344EB1F948196C274E6FCEB058A493C
SHA-1 Checksum: 3E12487A571FD7ADBC61998261B94AC6FFB40546


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

They're all been available, including broken down to img's and flashable ZIPs no less, for free on the Wiki and goo-inside.me without having to deal with crappy hosts.


----------



## Karl (Sep 13, 2011)

sorry i didnt know i thought i would bring the post i made on xda over here
delete the thread if its a big deal

P.S.
take 4.53.651.1 and add it to your list


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Heh, no problem, just sayin' there's other places to get them. I'm downloading 4.53 now and will have it up by the end of the day.


----------

